# Just add water for a completely different look



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Less than 24 hours between these two pictures and no trip to the grooming parlour involved 
Kiki in the wood destroying a stick looking like a chunky fat fluff ball and then this morning after a naughty hunt through the dew soaked grass and rape, looking all skinny and very wet. Naughty becase she chose not to hear me when I called her and only re appeared after I back tracked and bellowed at a hedge from the depths of which I could hear excited yapping 

Incidentally anyone else surrounded by fields of flowering rape - do your dogs come out all sticky and if so are you bathing them after every walk?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Brilliant pictures as usual, I absolutely love that stick frenzy face (and recognise it too!). Kiki is very beautiful  I love that you get two dogs in one!
We had a bad recall on a walk yesterday and we can only see the tip of her tail in the wheat now so she can seriously ignore us  I really don't want to get the long lead out again, it's such an annoyance on a walk but I reckon we'll have to knuckle down. She's still very mouthy too, nothing bad and only when she's excited, it's mostly more of a nibble really and quite often on cuffs and buttons now rather than fingers. Is Dot mouthy?


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Great pictures 

I was just thinking when you said "add water and become slim" wouldn't it be good if we could do that!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the first picture her eyes made me laugh....Molly gets that look often, I call it her crazy eyes


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She suits both looks well! She just trying to give you variety


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Brilliant pictures as usual, I absolutely love that stick frenzy face (and recognise it too!). Kiki is very beautiful  I love that you get two dogs in one!
> We had a bad recall on a walk yesterday and we can only see the tip of her tail in the wheat now so she can seriously ignore us  I really don't want to get the long lead out again, it's such an annoyance on a walk but I reckon we'll have to knuckle down. She's still very mouthy too, nothing bad and only when she's excited, it's mostly more of a nibble really and quite often on cuffs and buttons now rather than fingers. Is Dot mouthy?


Kiki is Mary Poppins in dog hair. We always say that she is practically perfect in every way and is generally so very well behaved - she has only done this deaf while hunting thing 3 times in her life and when she eventually reappears she is completely wired - like a cat overdosed on catnip, or something. I have no idea what it is that gets her in that state. She is a hunter and loves chasing bunnies and squirrels. There are foxes and badgers around too - but normally a quick sprint and cheeky yap and she is back with me...
However as I know it is a possibility with her I don't let her go off if we are near livestock or roads. Fortunately we have lots of arable farm land, beach and forest around so that is not too much of a problem. Just wish I knew what it was that got her so hyper.

Dot is not so much a mouther as mouthy - she yaps for attention, particularly when I'm preparing food. She does like to hold on to the lead, but not generally me. However she has perfected the trip hazard trick - she bounces infront of people and then slips into a perfect sit right at their feet, in anticipation of a treat, and has caused people to fall over!




Woo said:


> Great pictures
> 
> I was just thinking when you said "add water and become slim" wouldn't it be good if we could do that!!


That was exactly what I thought - if only I came out of the shower looking all slim and athletic....



dio.ren said:


> Love the first picture her eyes made me laugh....Molly gets that look often, I call it her crazy eyes


Ha! Yes I looked at the Kiki picture and thought of Molly Crack Head


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

She can carry both off! Lucky girl! Shame it's not the same for humans, ha!

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

It is amazing how much they can change appearance!

Gandhi had a wash and trim at the groomers yesterday. He was soo soft and smelled so sweet and nice:



















Then today he went to the arboretum, came home and decorated the walls:










And had a bath



















Clean fluffy puppy lasted less than 24 hours!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Look at the colour of the water!
I just tell everyone that the splatter effect is THE thing in interior design.... After the winter we have had, it needs to be!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely Kiki pics, the stick one is funny 
As for ghandi, if I had him all nice and groomed like that - it would be on lead road walks only for at least 3 days!! Your wall looks lovely! Our bathroom has a similar splatter on the plastered wall, it doesn't matter how ŵell you clean it, you will always find more x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Look at the colour of the water!
> I just tell everyone that the splatter effect is THE thing in interior design.... After the winter we have had, it needs to be!


Don't you know mud splatter is the new rag roll!! but oh dear, that is one muddy bath! I must confess even I am reluctant to take Dudley somewhere muddy the day after a groom! Kiki looks fab either way. I am the same with not risking it with Dudley, I can never let him off lead on the greens that have roads alongside them - if he spotted a cat or another dog across the road he would just go - he seems smart in a lot of ways, so how come he hasn't worked out that those big noisy fast things on wheels may actually hurt if they go into you?!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great pictures all round!

Kiki is like two different dogs and Gandhi, wow!! I know the feeling though... Nina rolled her entire body in a fresh green wet cow pat last weekend... The water in the bath was pure green!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Naughty becase she chose not to hear me when I called her and only re appeared after I back tracked and bellowed at a hedge from the depths of which I could hear excited yapping
> Incidentally anyone else surrounded by fields of flowering rape - do your dogs come out all sticky and if so are you bathing them after every walk?



Nonsense to Kiki being naughty, she was clearly trying to alert you to some unfolding disastor in the yard. You've missed your chance now to save an old man who had fallen down a well, or a beastly child abusing his brother or....

I don't think we have rape seed plants here, thank goodness!


----------

